# fraud monitoring on computer!



## Raj (Mar 9, 2008)

I have downloaded Norton antivirus today. Along with this, I see something new today, on my computer "fraud monitoring (for internet) is on". Is it a good thing? What are some advantage or disadvantages?


----------



## jambo (Mar 9, 2008)

This is to do with phising. That is e-mails that are sent to your in-box that try to make you disclose your bank account details. It would appear to come from your bank or credit card company saying you need to reset PIN numbers, account details in order to prevent fraud on your account. In actual fact they are the fraudsters just looking for your details. Some of these e-mails can be quite realistic but banks and credit card companies DO NOT ask for such details. Therefore the Norton fraud monitoring should be on as this will highlight possible danger to you.


----------



## jambo (Mar 9, 2008)

I forgot to say there are also some dubious web-sites with the same intention of making you divulge sensitive info. Norton's data base would highlight those and when you try and access them a warning will appear. The rule is NEVER give any personal information unless YOU ARE SURE the site is trustworthy


----------



## danmpem (Mar 9, 2008)

jambo said:


> I forgot to say there are also some dubious web-sites with the same intention of making you divulge sensitive info. Norton's data base would highlight those and when you try and access them a warning will appear. The rule is NEVER give any personal information unless YOU ARE SURE the site is trustworthy



Right, so if you feel you are careful enough to not send money to African lawyers asking for someone to use for a third-party money transfer, then maybe you can just disable this feature on Norton. Besides, it only works if you use a mail client (Outlook, Thunderbird, etc), not with web-based email.


----------

